# Medtronic reservoirs



## Redkite (Jul 1, 2013)

Medtronic are recalling some faulty batches of reservoirs - they may leak from the seal ring, causing under delivery of insulin.  All my son's current reservoirs and spares are from the same faulty batch, though we haven't had any issues with them that we've noticed.

You can check if yours are faulty on the below link:

http://www.medtronic-diabetes.info/_Checker.html?cc=gb&lc=en

And if so, Medtronic will replace them.


----------



## chandler (Jul 6, 2013)

I am starting on a pump this month and went to the hospital yesterday to collect my things.  The pumps are funded by Scottish Government for the first year, so I had to pick up a full 12 month supply of cannulas, reservoirs, etc. in one go.

I was gutted when I was told that the reservoirs in my bundle had been recalled.  I am back home now with everything except reservoirs and have to wait for the replacements to arrived.

It's not delaying my start date, just a little unsettling to have this right at the beginning of my pump experience.


----------

